# Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)



## Andres (10. Januar 2011)

*Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Leute, ich baue gerade in ein altes PowerMac Gehäuse ein ATX Board ein (ein Hackintosh). Bin kein Wakü-Noob, aber nicht mehr auf dem letzten Stand.

Das System besteht aus:

i7-950
Sapphire Vapor-X 5870 single (später Crossfire geplant)
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD7 (das mit Wasserkühlungsanschluss)

Ich möchte gern in den Boden einen 360er Radi einbauen, der soll nach unten ausblasen. Evtl. kommt noch an die Rückseite innen oder aussen ein zusätzlicher 120er. Gekühlt werden sollen CPU, GPU, NB.

Vom Platz her ist es in dem Gehäuse sehr sehr eng. Daher muss ich sehr genau vorher planen, was da reinkommt. 2 Punkte sind mir noch total unklar:

Ich bin ein Silent-Freak und möchte daher die Innovatek PCPS verwenden im Silent-Mode. Aus 2 Gründen, 1. weil die wohl die leisteste ist am Markt ist und 2. weil sie schön kompakt ist und den AB integriert hat und ich mir eine Stelle ausgeguckt habe, wo die so schön hinpassen würde. Die Frage die mich hier bewegt ist, welche Kühlersorten zu dieser Pumpe überhaupt passen würden? Welche gehen damit und welche nicht? Irgendwas mit Düsen dann wohl eher nicht oder?

2. Die Verschlauchung: ich habe noch massenhaft 8/6 Plug&Cool hier herumliegen, aber eigentlich möchte ich das nicht verwenden. Zum einen tendiert das System zur Leckage wenn die Biegeradien zu eng werden und man biegt da schnell mal zu viel aufgrund des unflexiblen Schlauches und so ein Tropfen auf dem Board kann einem schon schnell die Kontakte korridieren, ohne dass man es merkt. Ist mir früher alles passiert. Zum anderen müsste ich viele 90grad Winkel einziehen, da das Gehäuse so eng ist. Von daher möchte ich lieber Verschraubungen haben, nur frage ich mich hier, welche Schlauchgrösse dann wohl die geeignetste ist? Bei Schlauchtüllen bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob die auch eine Option wären, weil ich mich damit immer noch nicht sicher genug fühlen würde, aber so wie ich verstanden habe, sind die wohl noch besser, was kleine Gehäuse angeht?

Könnte ihr mir eine Empfehlung aussprechen, welche Schlauchgrössen ihr für optimal haltet?

1000 Dank!


----------



## Spiff (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Gehäuse*

11/8er mit Schraubanschlüssen oder 16/10er mit Tüllen bei PerfektSeal(PS)Tüllen brauchst keine Halteklammern. PSTüllen kann ich aber nur bedingt empfehlen da der Schlauch nur mit viel Kraftaufwand rauf und runter geht... sind aber von der Optik sehr schön.

Lüfter unter rausblasend? Würde vorschlage das sie unten reinblasen. Frischluft ist immer gut für den Radi. Warme Luft steig auch auf.

Wenn du auch nix gegen extern hast ist ein Mora3 noch eine überlegung Wert. Superkühlleistung und sehr leise mit den richtig Lüftern ( z.B. NB PL1). 

Zu der Innovatekpumpe kann ich nix sagen, weis aber das z.B. ein Aquastream XT auch sehr leise ist ( mit Shoggysandwich und auf 60 Hz geregelt) ist aber etwas grösser und braucht eine externe AGB wenn du z.B. diesen https://www.aquatuning.ch/shopping_cart.php/bkey/4f33a0b0c45aad5839a5a0296ba1cfbd nimmst, kannst den ohne Problem im Laufwerkschacht unterbringen.

Hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen

MfG Spiff


----------



## Andres (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Gehäuse*

Bei den Schläuchen wäre wichtig, dass ich enge Radien legen kann, ohne dass die knicken. Und das garantiert nichts ausläuft. Momentan würde ich eher zur Verschraubung tendieren, rein aus Bauchgefühl. Gucke mir mal deine vorgeschlagene Grösse 11/8 an.

Bei der Pumpe habe ich nicht so viel Spielraum. Eine 1046 (230V) habe ich noch da mit Aufsteck-AB, aber das nimmt mir irgendwie zuviel Platz weg. Ich habe unter dem Laufwerkskäfig noch 15cm Platz für die senkrecht einzubauende PCPS passt da gerade noch drunter. In der Tiefe habe ich auch nur max. 7 cm Platz, weil davor der Radiator sitzt. Von daher würde die so schön passen. Ich brauch dann nur die passenden Kühler dazu, nur welche? 

Ob einsaugende oder ausblasende Lüfter am Boden, das weiss ich noch nicht genau. Ich würde erstmal mit der ausblasenden Variante beginnen. Wenn ich es hinkriege, baue ich auch an die Rückseite den vorgesehenen 120er Radi noch an. Die Rückseite stammt ja von einem Lian-Li PC-60FN. Dann hätte ich insgesamt nen 480er, das sollte reichen, auch für Crossfire, oder?

Was mir auch noch vorschwebt, ist irgendwie das Vollaluminiumgehäuse als passiven Kühlkörper mitzubenutzen. Wobei ich aber keine zusätzlichen Kühler aussen aufbringen werde. Ich muss mal sehen, wie ich die Verbindung zwischen Wasser und Gehäusewand am besten herstellen kann, aber müsste ja ganz einfach mit einem Festplattenkühler gehen.

Ich häng mal ein Bild dran vom aktuellen Stand der Planung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Ich würde auch zu 8/11 raten. 10/16 wäre mir zu dick bei so engen Platzverhältnissen und alles mit einem schlechteren Verhältniss von Durchmesser/Wandstärke wird Probleme mit den Biegeradien verursachen. P&C ist deswegen wirklich zu empfehlen.
Zur Pumpe: Wenn eine 1046 zu groß und eine DDC zu laut ist, dann bleibt halt nichts anderes. Als Kühler würde ich den Heatkiller 3.0 LC nehmen. Der hat ausreichend Leistung und einen recht niedrigen Wiederstand.

Aber zu allererst hätte ich ein paar grundsätzlichere Vorschläge/Fragen:
1. Laufwerkskäfig vorn, NT oben hinten, wenn ich das richtig sehe - und was ist vorne oben? Wie wärs da mit einem Radi? Oder eine auf die Seite gelegte Eheim?
2. Der Laufwerkskäfig hat sehr viel Luft zwischen den einzelnen Platten. Wenn du was konventionelleres nimmst, sollte es kein Problem sein, 2-3 Platten und eine 1046 mit Shoggy und einen (nicht zu dicken) Radiator auf der Höhe eines ATX-Boards unterzubringen
3. Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass NT unter der Graka, hochkant vor der CPU zu platzieren? Erfordert zwar etwas größere Änderungen an der Rückseite, aber dann sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, alle Laufwerke inkl. Festplatten im oberen Gehäuseteil zu platzieren -> Du hast den gesamten Gehäuseboden und die Front für Radiatoren (240vorn, 280/360/420 unten) und mehr als genug Höhe für Pumpe&Co in dem Bereich, in dem du jetzt den Festplattenkäfig planst. Zugegeben: Verschlauchen wird keinen Spaß machen. Aber ich vermute mal, dass dieses System keine Dauerbaustelle wird.?


----------



## Andres (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Hey @ruyven_macaran 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde auch zu 8/11 raten. ... P&C ist deswegen wirklich zu empfehlen.



Das verwirrt mich jetzt aber? Meinst du jetzt 11/8 Plug&Cool oder ist mit P&C irgendeine Verschraubung gemeint? Weil Plug&Cool will ich nicht mehr, da das mit den Biegeradien extrem schwierig ist und man schnell mal ne Leckage produziert...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur Pumpe: Wenn eine 1046 zu groß und eine DDC zu laut ist, dann bleibt halt nichts anderes. Als Kühler würde ich den Heatkiller 3.0 LC nehmen. Der hat ausreichend Leistung und einen recht niedrigen Wiederstand.



Die PCPS gefällt mir auch einfach von der Kompaktheit her und Du hast sie mir ja auch empfohlen in einem anderen Thread. Eine 1046 + Aufsteck-AB würden aber wahrscheinlich auch noch gerade so passen unter dem LW-Käfig. Hab ich ja noch liegen, werde mal drüber nachdenken - der Shoggy-Mod scheint's ja zu bringen. Heatkiller ist notiert. Für die GPU wird es dann ein EK-Waterblock 5870er werden, der ist für die Vapor-X freigegeben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber zu allererst hätte ich ein paar grundsätzlichere Vorschläge/Fragen:
> 1. Laufwerkskäfig vorn, NT oben hinten, wenn ich das richtig sehe - und was ist vorne oben? Wie wärs da mit einem Radi? Oder eine auf die Seite gelegte Eheim?



NT ist oben hinten, korrekt. Vorne oben ist das DVD-Laufwerk. Siehe Bild unten. Über dem DVD ist noch etwas Platz, langt für ne SSD, evtl. sogar ne 3.5" Platte, aber mehr nicht und die Kabelverlegung ist kein Spass. An der Stelle geht auch kein Radi, weil ich oben auf keinen Fall sägen werde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 2. Der Laufwerkskäfig hat sehr viel Luft zwischen den einzelnen Platten. Wenn du was konventionelleres nimmst, sollte es kein Problem sein, 2-3 Platten und eine 1046 mit Shoggy und einen (nicht zu dicken) Radiator auf der Höhe eines ATX-Boards unterzubringen



Ja das stimmt, der Laufwerkskäfig ist ein Abfallprodukt aus dem Lian-Li PC-60FN, welches ich mir extra angeschafft habe, um den Mainboardschlitten rauszusägen, der ist leider wirklich richtig gross. Ich muss auch sagen, es ist noch nicht entschieden, ob 3.5" Platten reinkommen oder ob ich mich einschränken will und lieber ne 2. SSD einbaue (ne 80er Intel hab ich schon). Nach jahrelangem Einschränken hätte ich aber mittlerweile mal wieder Lust auf richtig Plattenplatz. Zumal es ja mittlerweile auch recht leise Platten gibt. Alternativ könnte ich an die Stelle hochkant eins von meinen 2 Aquadrives verbauen, nur wird da die Montage sehr schwer, weil die so schwer sind und alles an dem dünnen Blech oben hängt (oder unten steht).




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 3. Mal darüber nachgedacht, dass NT unter der Graka, hochkant vor der CPU zu platzieren? Erfordert zwar etwas größere Änderungen an der Rückseite, aber dann sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein, alle Laufwerke inkl. Festplatten im oberen Gehäuseteil zu platzieren -> Du hast den gesamten Gehäuseboden und die Front für Radiatoren (240vorn, 280/360/420 unten) und mehr als genug Höhe für Pumpe&Co in dem Bereich, in dem du jetzt den Festplattenkäfig planst. Zugegeben: Verschlauchen wird keinen Spaß machen. Aber ich vermute mal, dass dieses System keine Dauerbaustelle wird.?



Dauerbaustelle auf keinen Fall. Ich mach ja gerade deswegen Wakü, weil mich das daran hindert, mir ständig neue Hardware zu kaufen Mein letzter Wakü-PC hat 6 Jahre gehalten und wurde heute noch laufen wenn nicht das Board verreckt wäre (ja ja die lieben Spannungswandler). Deswegen auch jetzt das Wakü-fähige Gigabyte-Board.

Die Lösung mit dem NT über der CPU hab ich noch nicht überlegt. Finde ich aber auch sehr schwierig, vor allem, weil ich erstmal mit Luft starte und dann ist da eben erstmal der fette CPU Cooler (z.Zt. Noctua). Da müsste man dann komplett umbauen. In meiner jetzigen Variante kann ich erstmal in Ruhe überhaupt das PowerMac Gehäuse PC-fähig modden (ist Aufwand genug) und erst dann in Ruhe die Wakü noch einziehen, sobald alles da ist. Ansonsten läuft der Rechner vielleicht nicht, nur weil ein kleines Teil fehlt. Ich lebe in der Schweiz und hier kommt man an die Teile nur sehr langsam ran. 

Also ich denke mal, NT oben ist gesetzt. Es gäbe noch eine weitere Variante, mit einem 280er Radi vor dem Frontgitter platziert (plus hinten den 120er). Nur wird es dann etwas enger mit den Laufwerken, dafür bräuchte ich aber nicht unten sägen und der Airflow wäre vermutlich etwas besser. Die Laufwerke könnte man dann aber auch wieder vor dem CPU Kühler montieren, was Du ja glaube ich auch so meintest, einen etwas kleineren Käfig oder gar keinen vorausgesetzt. Hmm, ich muss mal drüber nachdenken, das hat auch was. Ich könnte ja die Platten in den ansaugenden Luftstrom über dem Boden-360er Radi reinhängen. irgendwie drüberbauen. So prinzipiell hätte ich nichts dagegen, so einfach den gesamten Platz des Gehäuses zu nutzen, solange die Montier und Demontierbarkeit irgendwie halbwegs gegeben sind.

Hier wäre ein Link zu einem Mod, an dem ich mich orientiert habe bei den Überlegungen: http://img130.imageshack.us/img130/3144/170ci0.jpg Sieht schön aufgeräumt aus und hat noch jede Menge Platz. Ein einzelner 280er wie in diesem Bild ist aber schon wieder merklich schlechter als ein 360er. Ich kühle ja auch das Board mit und will natürlich OCen und Crossfiren, da brauchts ein bischen mehr, vor allem, da ich ja Silent-Freak bin.

Hier nochmal das Bild mit meinem NT und dem DVD.

Morgen werde ich voraussichtlich das Gerät ATX-mässig luftgekühlt fertig haben, dann stelle ich nochmal Bilder rein mit den möglichen Varianten für ne Wakü.

1000 Dank erstmal für die Anregungen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*



Andres schrieb:


> Das verwirrt mich jetzt aber? Meinst du jetzt 11/8 Plug&Cool oder ist mit P&C irgendeine Verschraubung gemeint? Weil Plug&Cool will ich nicht mehr, da das mit den Biegeradien extrem schwierig ist und man schnell mal ne Leckage produziert...



Sorry, in dem zweiten Satz fehlt ein "nicht".
P&C ist definitiv nicht empfehlenswert. 8/11 kombiniert man sinnvollerweise mit Verschraubungen.



> Ja das stimmt, der Laufwerkskäfig ist ein Abfallprodukt aus dem Lian-Li PC-60FN, welches ich mir extra angeschafft habe, um den Mainboardschlitten rauszusägen, der ist leider wirklich richtig gross. Ich muss auch sagen, es ist noch nicht entschieden, ob 3.5" Platten reinkommen oder ob ich mich einschränken will und lieber ne 2. SSD einbaue (ne 80er Intel hab ich schon). Nach jahrelangem Einschränken hätte ich aber mittlerweile mal wieder Lust auf richtig Plattenplatz. Zumal es ja mittlerweile auch recht leise Platten gibt. Alternativ könnte ich an die Stelle hochkant eins von meinen 2 Aquadrives verbauen, nur wird da die Montage sehr schwer, weil die so schwer sind und alles an dem dünnen Blech oben hängt (oder unten steht).



Eine Halterung für 1-2 Festplatten kannst du dir auch einfach aus zwei Blechwinkeln bauen, da musst du nicht dieses raumgreifende Etwas nehmen. Aquadrive dürfte nicht notwendig sein, das Ding ist ja so oder so weit von fanless entfernt.



> Die Lösung mit dem NT über der CPU hab ich noch nicht überlegt. Finde ich aber auch sehr schwierig, vor allem, weil ich erstmal mit Luft starte und dann ist da eben erstmal der fette CPU Cooler (z.Zt. Noctua). Da müsste man dann komplett umbauen. In meiner jetzigen Variante kann ich erstmal in Ruhe überhaupt das PowerMac Gehäuse PC-fähig modden (ist Aufwand genug) und erst dann in Ruhe die Wakü noch einziehen, sobald alles da ist. Ansonsten läuft der Rechner vielleicht nicht, nur weil ein kleines Teil fehlt. Ich lebe in der Schweiz und hier kommt man an die Teile nur sehr langsam ran.



Solange das Ding noch nicht fertig und eine endgültige Netzteilposition durch den Luftkühler versperrt ist, könntest du auch einfach das NT neben das offene Gehäuse legen.



> Also ich denke mal, NT oben ist gesetzt. Es gäbe noch eine weitere Variante, mit einem 280er Radi vor dem Frontgitter platziert (plus hinten den 120er). Nur wird es dann etwas enger mit den Laufwerken, dafür bräuchte ich aber nicht unten sägen und der Airflow wäre vermutlich etwas besser.



Für die Kühlleistung aber nicht.



> Hier nochmal das Bild mit meinem NT und dem DVD.



Oberhalb des Laufwerkes dürften auch bequem zwei 2,5" Platten finden - vielleicht eine weitere Option. Zumal wenn das ganze silent werden soll und eine SSD die Performance für die Betriebssystempartition liefert.


----------



## Andres (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sorry, in dem zweiten Satz fehlt ein "nicht".
> P&C ist definitiv nicht empfehlenswert. 8/11 kombiniert man sinnvollerweise mit Verschraubungen.



sehr gut. dann weiss ich jetzt in dem Punkt bescheid. danke nochmal für die Entwirrung



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Halterung für 1-2 Festplatten kannst du dir auch einfach aus zwei Blechwinkeln bauen, da musst du nicht dieses raumgreifende Etwas nehmen. Aquadrive dürfte nicht notwendig sein, das Ding ist ja so oder so weit von fanless entfernt.



Ja leider ist das Ding wirklich riesig. Solange noch luftgekühlt wird, ist es aber sehr vorteilhaft, da die Platten so im Ansaugluftstrom gekühlt werden. Platten haben z.Zt. Temps von 30C. Für den Einbau der Wasserkühlung wäre ich bereit, das Teil zu eliminieren. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Solange das Ding noch nicht fertig und eine endgültige Netzteilposition durch den Luftkühler versperrt ist, könntest du auch einfach das NT neben das offene Gehäuse legen.



Gut das NT ist ja schon oben drin. Ich habe aber ein altes Coolermaster Wavemaster Gehäuse in Aussicht, aus dem ich einen NT-Käfig gewinnen könnte, den könnte ich dann auf ein kleines Gestell tatsächlich an die Stelle bauen, die Du vorgeschlagen hattest. Dann wäre da oben viel Platz für Laufwerke. Dort waren sie ja auch im Original von Apple - allerdings mit 2 nervigen 60mm Lüftern. Eine natürliche Konvektion gibt's aber da oben m.E. nicht. Da müsste ich mich wirklich auf SSDs oder 2.5" beschränken. SSDs kann ich sowieso frei im Gehäuse irgendwo baumeln lassen, transportabel muss es nicht sein.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für die Kühlleistung aber nicht.



Meinst Du, der 360er Bodenradi (wenn er ansaugt) wäre besser als ein 280er in der Front, die ja komplett aus Lochblech besteht?

--

Zum allgemeinen Stand: Heute habe ich zumindest mal den ATX-Mod fertiggestellt, jetzt ist alles fix eingebaut und läuft auf Luft. Die Temps sind eigentlich super, der Luftstrom geht quer durch das Gehäuse, die Platten liegen in dem Käfig. Es fehlen noch ein paar elektronische Arbeiten (Front-Power-Switch geht noch nicht etc.) aber erstmal alles tiptop. Ich hänge mal ein paar Bilder an, die den aktuellen Stand und die Platzverhältnisse mit eingebauten Komponenten zeigen.

Ich muss irgendwie bald zu einer Entscheidung kommen hinsichtlich des Radiatorenlayouts. Zur Auswahl stehen:

1. 360 Boden + 120 (Slim) hinten
2. 280 Front + 120 hinten
3. 280 Front + 240 Boden + 120 hinten

bei 1+3 muss der Dremel nochmal ran, bei 2+3 muss ich irgendwelche Halterungen für die Radis bauen. Naja, gibt ja wenigstens reichlich verschieden komplizierte  Möglichkeiten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*



Andres schrieb:


> Ja leider ist das Ding wirklich riesig. Solange noch luftgekühlt wird, ist es aber sehr vorteilhaft, da die Platten so im Ansaugluftstrom gekühlt werden.



Auch dann muss es nicht so verdammt groß sein. (stört aber natürlich auch nicht, solange keine Wakü da ist)



> Eine natürliche Konvektion gibt's aber da oben m.E. nicht.



Du hast doch direkt dahinter ein Lochgitter und wenn du eine SSD nimmst, sollten 5400er Platten schnell genug sein. Da sollte eigentlich keine zusätzliche Kühlung nötig sein.
Bei deinen bisherigen Plänen blasen sowieso sehr viele Lüfter rein, aber nur sehr wenige raus. Da sollte sich in der Nähe jeder Öffnung ein Luftzug entwickeln.



> Meinst Du, der 360er Bodenradi (wenn er ansaugt) wäre besser als ein 280er in der Front, die ja komplett aus Lochblech besteht?



'türlich ist ein 360er besser, als ein 280er - und Frischluft von außen saugen sie beide an. Der 360 sogar tendenziell einfacher, weil du im Boden ein großes Loch machen kannst, wogegen das Lochblech trotz allem mehr Blech als Loch ist.




> Zum allgemeinen Stand: Heute habe ich zumindest mal den ATX-Mod fertiggestellt, jetzt ist alles fix eingebaut und läuft auf Luft.



Wenn das alles ist, dann würde sich auch der Platz oberhalb der Grafikkarte für Laufwerke anbieten. Einfach mit Entkopplern vom Zwischenboden hängen. Da sollten bequem 3-4 nebeneinander ins Gehäuse passen und du verlierst im forderen Bereich maximal 5cm in der Höhe.



> Ich muss irgendwie bald zu einer Entscheidung kommen hinsichtlich des Radiatorenlayouts. Zur Auswahl stehen:
> 
> 1. 360 Boden + 120 (Slim) hinten
> 2. 280 Front + 120 hinten
> ...



120er hinten bringt nicht soviel, weil er ja mit aufgewärmter Luft arbeiten muss.
Ich würde 280+240 anstreben, aber warum geht eigentlich 280+360 nicht?


----------



## Andres (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

So nachdem ich nun endlich meinen Aldi-Dremel bekommen habe, kann ich endlich mit dem Projekt weitermachen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn das alles ist, dann würde sich auch der Platz oberhalb der Grafikkarte für Laufwerke anbieten. Einfach mit Entkopplern vom Zwischenboden hängen. Da sollten bequem 3-4 nebeneinander ins Gehäuse passen und du verlierst im forderen Bereich maximal 5cm in der Höhe.



Mit den Platten habe ich mich gedanklich mal dazu durchgerungen, keine Kompromisse mehr einzugehen und komplett auf SSD zu setzen. Allzu viel Speicherplatz brauche ich nicht und so gesellt sich dann zu meiner 80er noch eine 240 dazu. Ich bekomme 2-3 oder sogar mehr 2.5" Laufwerke alle oben rund um das DVD oder Netzteil herum reingequetscht. Wie das aussieht ist mir eigentlich egal. Zur Zeit habe ich sogar eine 2.5" 1.0 TB Toshiba Platte in ihrem halboffenen externen Gehäuse (zur Geräuschminderung) hochkant  neben dem Netzteil laufen. Da ist links und rechts genug Platz und die idled bei 35C bis max 40C.  

Unter dem Netzteil wird der Platz später eventuell von einer 2. Grafikkarte belegt (Crossfire). Würde ich erstmal nicht mit planen, aber die Lösung ist ja schon da.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich würde 280+240 anstreben, aber warum geht eigentlich 280+360 nicht?



280 plus 360 wird nicht gehen. Ich habe unten ca. 42cm und hochkant 35cm. Bei 7cm hohen Sandwiches wird es einfach nicht gehen. Höchstens mit Slim Radis und Slim Lüftern? Aber das schränkt die Auswahl dann auch wieder gewaltig ein. Deswegen: 360 (boden) plus 240 (front) wäre noch eine Variante, dafür reicht der Platz dann gerade so. Aufgrund der meist üppigen Radiatorübermasse wird es dann auch schon eng, aber es wird gehen. So langsam frag ich mich dann auch, wo denn die ganze angesaugte Luft dann wieder entweichen soll? Hinten ist nur noch wenig Lochblech plus die gelochten Slotblenden. Wäre nur noch das Netzteil. Oder mache ich mir hier zu viel Sorgen?

Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren wichtigen Punkt, der mir noch total unklar ist, und zwar die Lüftersteuerung. Was das Mainboard bietet, kann man ja wohl eher nicht einsetzen, da die Steuerung auf der Core Temp basiert? Oder wie ist das? Steigt die Core Temp bei der Wakü auch so sprunghaft? Wenn ja dann hätte das zur Folge, dass die Lüfter auch recht schnell hochdrehen, obwohl noch gar nicht nötig. Also von daher wird wohl eine extra Lüftersteuerung sinnvoll sein, oder? Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich in dem Gehäuse keine 5.25" Einschübe habe. Was gäbe es denn dann für Möglichkeiten, die Lüfter an den Radis zu steuern? Ich habe z.B. über Aquastream XT Ultra gelesen, dass diese nur einen ansatzweise Steuerung beinhaltet. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo die Einschränkungen liegen sollen. Ist das erklärbar? Was gäbe es sonst noch für sinnvolle Möglichkeiten, die Radi-Lüfter basierend auf der Wassertemperatur zu steuern? Alles ohne 5.25" Einbauten oder dgl. wie gesagt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*



Andres schrieb:


> 280 plus 360 wird nicht gehen. Ich habe unten ca. 42cm und hochkant 35cm. Bei 7cm hohen Sandwiches wird es einfach nicht gehen. Höchstens mit Slim Radis und Slim Lüftern?



Okay, das wird wirklich nichts. Aufgrund des guten P/L-Verhältnisses würde ich zwar eh zu Slim-Radiatoren greifen, aber mit normalen Lüftern (gute Slim gibts nicht) und ein bißchen Reserve hat man dann auch 6cm in der Dicke.
Da zwei unterschiedliche Lüftertypen zwei getrennte Kanäle zur Regelung erfordern, würde ich auf 240+360 gegenüber 280+240 vorziehen, leichter Leistungsvorteil ergibt sich auch.

Zur Entlüftung hast du die Slotbleche (die man auch ganz offen lassen kann), die 120er Öffnung hinten und auch einiges an Löchern in vorder- und Rückwand der oberen Sektion. Das sollte eigentlich reichen. Sinn großer Radiatoren ist ja eh der Einsatz langsam drehender Lüfter.



> Es gibt auch noch einen weiteren wichtigen Punkt, der mir noch total unklar ist, und zwar die Lüftersteuerung. Was das Mainboard bietet, kann man ja wohl eher nicht einsetzen, da die Steuerung auf der Core Temp basiert? Oder wie ist das? Steigt die Core Temp bei der Wakü auch so sprunghaft? Wenn ja dann hätte das zur Folge, dass die Lüfter auch recht schnell hochdrehen, obwohl noch gar nicht nötig. Also von daher wird wohl eine extra Lüftersteuerung sinnvoll sein, oder?



Onboard-Steuerungen gehen meist nach der CPU-Temperatur (d.h. nicht die digital ausgelesenen Register der Tjunc, die dir z.B. Coretemp ausgibt, sondern ein analog über Onboardkomponenten ausgelesener Sensor). Die Temperatur schnellt unter Last natürlich weiterhin schlagartig nach oben -> getrennte Steuerung dringend zu empfehlen.



> Jetzt ist es aber so, dass ich in dem Gehäuse keine 5.25" Einschübe habe. Was gäbe es denn dann für Möglichkeiten, die Lüfter an den Radis zu steuern? Ich habe z.B. über Aquastream XT Ultra gelesen, dass diese nur einen ansatzweise Steuerung beinhaltet. Ich habe keine Ahnung, wo die Einschränkungen liegen sollen. Ist das erklärbar? Was gäbe es sonst noch für sinnvolle Möglichkeiten, die Radi-Lüfter basierend auf der Wassertemperatur zu steuern? Alles ohne 5.25" Einbauten oder dgl. wie gesagt...



Du kannst alle voll-automatisch Steuerungen auch einfach irgendwo anders einbauen . Den T-Balancer gibts gleich nur als interne Lösung und den Aquaero zumindest ohne Display.
Die XT Ultra hat einen Temperatureingang, einen ungenauen internen Sensor und einen steuerbaren Kanal mit maximal iirc 0,6A. Das heißt
- Wenn du deine genaue Wassertemperatur wissen willst, dann brauchst du einen externen Sensor und kannst gar nichts anderes messen
- grob nach dem internen Sensor regeln geht (gut), aber auch so kannst du nur einen weiteren Wert überwachen. Mir würde das nicht reichen...
- Aufgrund der geringen Ausgangsleistung brauchst du einen PowerAmp, um alle Lüfter zu Regeln
- Wenn noch Gehäuselüfter,... hinzu kommen, bräuchtest du einen zweiten Kanal, den die XT Ultra nicht hat.

Deswegen spreche ich im Guide von "halber Lüftersteuerung": Wenn man ein kleines System hat das einfach nur 2-3 Radi-Lüfter bei niedrigen Temperaturen drosseln soll, ist sie goldrichtig. Wenn man mehr Funktionen braucht, ist man recht schnell an dem Punkt, an dem sie nicht mehr reicht. (Zugegebenermaßen hat AC die Preise XT Ultra mitlerweile soweit gesenkt und den Aquaero soweit verteuert, dass die Entscheidung trotzdem schwierig ist)


----------



## Andres (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Deswegen spreche ich im Guide von "halber Lüftersteuerung": Wenn man ein kleines System hat das einfach nur 2-3 Radi-Lüfter bei niedrigen Temperaturen drosseln soll, ist sie goldrichtig. Wenn man mehr Funktionen braucht, ist man recht schnell an dem Punkt, an dem sie nicht mehr reicht. (Zugegebenermaßen hat AC die Preise XT Ultra mitlerweile soweit gesenkt und den Aquaero soweit verteuert, dass die Entscheidung trotzdem schwierig ist)



Danke für diese super Aufklärung! Das klingt für mich jetzt aber konkret danach, dass die XT Ultra mit PowerAmp für meine Zwecke eigentlich ganz gut geeignet wäre. Denn wenn ich die 360+240 Variante verbaue, dann werden es auf jeden Fall 5 gleiche Lüfter sein. Und es gibt keine weiteren Lüfter im System, abgesehen von dem im Netzteil, der sich ja irgendwie intelligent selbst steuern sollte. Eine wichtige Frage hätte ich noch dazu: Kann man die Parameter der Pumpe/Steuerung einmal per Software in Windows einstellen und dann ein Mac OS booten und die XT bleibt bei den Parametern? Oder braucht man zur Steuerung ein laufendes Windows? Ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass es so ist, aber ich frage sicherheitshalber noch mal nach.

Und dann gehen wir mal ans Eingemachte bei den Radiatoren: Ich suche ja speziell welche für Silent-Betrieb mit hohen Kühlleistungen bei langsam drehenden Lüftern. Welche Radiatoren wäre dafür denn im Moment besonders zu empfehlen? XSPC RS360 BLACK? Magicool Slim? Vielleicht sollte die Frage eher lauten: Ist Slim besser als Normal für langsame Lüfter?

Und welche Lüfter im Bereich 500-1200 rpm wären denn so empfehlenswert? Ich hätte gern im Idle was total leises aber wenn die Kiste Last bekommt, dürfen die Lüfter auch ruhig etwas höher drehen. Ist rein psychologisch begründet, wenn der Rechenknecht was machen soll, gesteht man ihm auch instinktiv einen höheren Lärmpegel zu.

Und welche Reihenfolge bei einem Sandwich ist denn empfehlenswert:

Gehäuseboden -> Lüfter -> Radiator
oder
Gehäuseboden -> Radiator -> Lüfter

Staubfilter brauche ich natürlich so oder so im Bodenbereich, das ist klar.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Die Aquastream arbeitet vollkommen autark. Ist sie einmal eingerichtet, braucht sie afaik nicht mal mehr ein USB-Kabel.

Für den Silent-Betrieb eigenen sich die Magicool Slim (respektive die ~baugleichen von AC&Co) bis auf weiteres am besten, mit leichtem Vorsprung vor den XPSC RS unterhalb von 1000rpm.

Lüfterseitig sind afaik immer noch Scythe S-Flex und Noiseblocker BlackSilentpro das beste am Markt. (einige Noctua Modelle können mithalten, sind aber teurer; die normalen Be Quiets haben Radiator-untaugliche Rahmen und die Ausführung mit normalem Rahmen hat ein schlechteres Lager)
Für Drehzahlreserven greifst du einfach zu 1200-1600rpm Modellen. Die kleineren Ausführungen unterscheiden sich meist nur in einem Vorwiederstand (d.h. die Spannung wird im Lüfter vor dem Antrieb abgesenkt) aber die Aquastream kann so oder so bis 0V runterregeln.


----------



## Andres (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Die S-FLEX stehen bei A-T auf EOL. Dann werden es wohl die NoiseBlocker PL1 oder PL2 (in Abhängigkeit von der konkreten Lüftersteuerung).

Ich grübele nun jeden Tag über die optimale Variante aus Radiatoren, Pumpe, Steuerung und Schläuchen (die Kühler sind das einfachste an der ganzen Sache).

Ich glaube es wird extrem eng mit einer 1046-basierten Pumpe, zumindest da wo ich sie platzieren will. Neben dem 120er Radi ist zu wenig Platz für den Fuss der Eheim, der ist zu breit. Ich müsste da schon was von dem abschneiden. Die Innovatek PCPS könnte gerade noch hinpassen, aber auch die hat irgendeine Halterung, die ich noch nicht richtig sehen konnte. Und das Shoggy-Sandwich muss ja auch drunter, aber das kann man sich ja zurechtschneiden.

Ich hänge mal Bilder an mit meiner alten 1046 zur Probe.

Dann muss man ja noch irgendwie an die Anschlüsse der Pumpe rankommen. Die XT müsste ich deshalb mit der Öffnung nach vorn (wie auf dem 3. Bild) montieren, damit ich vom Mainboard aus gesehen an deren Anschlüsse rankomme. Bei ne PCPS gibt's ja nur den Molex-Anschluss, die PCPS könnte ich auch etwas höher montieren, an der Seitenwand. Die XT auch, aber dann brauch ich irgendwo einen separaten AB. Evtl. hinten wo der alte 120er Lüfter sitzt?

Das ist wirklich alles ziemlich kompliziert. Ich werde wohl nach dem Trial-and-Error-Prinzip vorgehen müssen.


.
.
.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Warum schraubst du dich nicht einfach einen Winkel an die Rückwand und hängt die Pumpe 10cm höher mitten ins Gehäuse?


----------



## Andres (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Ja ist ne Variante. Ich wollte mich zwar um das Kleben in diesem Bereich drücken (Schrauben geht da nicht), aber wenn's nicht anders geht, dann ist es eben so. Ich habe eigentlich nur ein Problem mit dem Aufsteck-AGB. Der nimmt zuviel Platz weg. Die ursprüngliche Idee war ja, dort oben den üppigen Laufwerkskäfig zu montieren. Davon habe ich mich zwar mittlerweile verabschiedet, aber die ursprüngliche Pumpenplatzierung hat mir irgendwie gut gefallen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Alternativ zu Winkeln in der Rückwand kannst du auch Gewindestanden in den unteren Radiator bzw. dessen Lüfter schrauben und dadurch eine Plattform auf halber Höhe realisieren. (ist aus Sicht der Entkopplung vielleicht sogar besser)
Der Sinn eines anderen AGBs erschließt sich mir nicht so ganz - ich denke, die Pumpe ist zu breit?


----------



## Andres (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Mensch geil das ist die Lösung! Das bleibt sogar flexibel umbaubar (ich liebe flexibel) und ich muss nichts ankleben. Könnte sogar mit der 230V Variante starten. Ich baue dann die Pumpe 90 grad gedreht ein, so dass Pumpe und AB leicht breiter sind als der Radi.

Dieses Montageblech habe ich bei A-T schon gesehen Aquacomputer Pumpenhalterung aus Edelstahl zur Befestigung an einem Radiator. Was ist denn dann mit dem Shoggy-Sandwich? Brauche ich das dann noch? Bzw. geht das zu kombinieren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Das Blech nimmt zwei unmittelbar nebeneinanderliegende Löcher - das wäre mir zu nahe/kipplig, wenn noch längere Gewindestangen dazukommen. Außerdem verlegt es die Pumpe über an die Grenze zwischen erstem und zweitem Lüfter, damit dürfte sie bereits teilweise vor dem Mainboard sitzen. Ein um 90° gedrehter Einbau scheint sie gar nicht geeignet. Also lieber selbst ein Stück Blech/Kunststoff nehmen.
Shoggy würde ich trotzdem einplanen. Metall federt zwar, dämpft aber nicht wirklich gut.


----------



## Andres (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

OK, wenn ich die Plattform selbst baue: Wie viel Abstand sollte denn das Blech zur Oberkante des Lüfters haben? Minimal und maximal? 2-4cm? Ich tendiere dann eher zum XSPC, weil der hat M4 Gewinde. Das kommt mir stabiler vor. Wahrscheinlich ist das aber Illusion, weil es am Ende auf die Blechdicke der Radiatorverkleidung ankommt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Ich hatte zwar instinktiv an ~10cm gedacht, aber 4cm sollten vollkommen ausreichend sein (Faustregel: Ab einem Abstand größer des halben Lüfterradius ist der Querschnitt im Bereich des Lüfters kleiner, als die Zylinderfläche, die Luft zwischen Lüfter und darüberliegender Platte passieren muss), insbesondere wenn du die Platte nicht komplett 120x120mm quadratisch lässt. Wenn du die Lüfter auf dem Radiator montierst, dürften dessen Eigenschaften fast egal sein. Die Gewindestangen werden einfach mit Muttern am Lüfter verspannt, so dass dieser die Last auf alle 4 Befestigungspunkte verteilt.


----------



## Andres (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Aufgrund der meist recht üppigen Radiatoraussenmasse kommen mir - jetzt wo ich endlich mal Warenkörbe am zusammenstellen bin - doch wieder bedenken, ob 240+360 wirklich realisierbar ist. Siehe Bild 1. Die Zeichungen sind halbwegs massstabsgerecht. Dort wird es echt eng mit den Anschlüssen in der linken unteren Ecke oder wenn man die Radiatoren dreht, kommen sich evtl. die Lüfter in die Quere. Ich weiss auch nicht so recht, wie ich den 240 in der Luft baumelnd befestigen soll. Es darf natürlich nichts vorn aus dem Lochblech herausgucken. Also keine Schraubenköpfe (auch wenn das das einfachste wäre).

Daher habe ich mir nochmal Gedanken über eine einfachere, risikolosere Variante gemacht, bei der ich auch schrittweise vorgehen kann (siehe Bild 2). Die Massangaben aussen sind in cm² Lüfterfläche. Aber: angenommen, alle Lüfter saugen nun ein (auch der 120er hinten), dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, wo die viele Luft raussoll. Ich habe Angst, dass die Lüfter dann die ganze Zeit gegen einen hohen Innendruck im Gehäuse ankämpfen müssen ohne viel Luft zu bewegen. Ein sinnvoller Airflow scheint mir das jedenfalls nicht zu sein.

Nur was gäbe es für alternative Luftströme? Wenn der hintere ausbläst, ist er fast schon sinnlos. Aber die Radiatorbefestigung ist dort eben schon genau passend vorhanden. Wie man im Bild 1 sieht ist 360 unten derart eng, dass 240+120 ja eigentlich eine passende Alternative wäre mit genau der gleichen Radiatorfläche wie ein 360er, also wäre nichts verschenkt aber links unten Platz gewonnen. Hätte noch den Charme, dass man einzelne Kühler zwischen die Radiatoren im Kreislauf schalten kann, bringt technisch wahrscheinlich genau nicht viel aber subjektiv fühlt es sich gut an 

Bliebe noch die Variante, dass der 280er nach vorn durch das Lochblech ausbläst. Dann käme ein wirksamer Airflow von unten/hinten nach vorn zustande, wobei leider dann der 280er warme Luft erhält.

Mit der Variante in Bild 2 wäre ich auch deswegen einbautechnisch optimistischer, weil ich da für den 280er in der Front die volle Höhe zur Verfügung hätte, was das Anfertigen einer Halterung extrem erleichtert (Winkel oben und unten). Auch komme ich viel leichter an die Anschlüsse, obwohl es natürlich auch hier schon richtig eng wird. Notfalls halt mit Tüllen.

Achso in den Zeichnungen verwende ich überall den Magicool Slim mit 3cm Dicke.

Wenn ich in kleinen Schritten vorgehen würde, dann könnte ich zuerst Radi boden+hinten montieren und gucken ob die Temps schon ok sind und wenn nicht, dann noch Radi front dazubauen. Alternativ könnte ich auch zuerst nur Radi front+hinten verbauen und wenn nicht ok dann noch um Radi "boden" ergänzen. Die Frage wäre dann, welche der beiden Erstversionen wäre die bessere?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

- In die Quere kommen: Die Anschlüsse des unteren Radis nach vor wird definitiv problematisch - nicht zuletzt, weil die Lüfter nicht am anderen Ende des Radis beginnen, da ist auch noch eine überstehende Kammer. Mit 360er Anschlüsse hinten sollte es aber passen, schließlich ist der 240er so kurz, dass er komplett oberhalb des 360er Platz findet.
- 120er hinten: Solange du da keinen Radi montierst natürlich rausblasend. Wenn du da einen Radiator hast, dann einblasend und dafür keiner in der Front. Andere Kombinationen sind suboptimal. Da ein 120er hinten garantiert nicht weniger Platzprobleme macht, als ein 120er vorn (imho auch nicht weniger, als ein 240er vorn) sehe ich nur die Montage als Vorteil
- Montage Frontradiator: Oben Winkel an den Zwischen boden, unten Winkel zum anderen Radiator - fertig. Wenn du dir viel Aufwand machen willst, kommen Winkelprofile längs an die Radis, die über einen Flachwinkel verbunden werden - imho aber unnötig. (es sei denn, du willst das ganze Case versteifen)


----------



## Andres (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

ruyven_macaran, diese einfache Winkelmontage klingt echt super. Mensch ich bin wirklich zu blöd mir solche einfachen Metallsachen auszudenken. ich hatte da schon wilde Mehrfachwinkelkonstruktionen vor Augen, die ich hab kollabieren sehen. Danke echt für Deinen Rat. Du hast es echt drauf.

Ja diese Kammern sind mir bewusst. Leider bekommt man vorab keinen genauen Masse. Bleibt also nur bestellen und probieren. Dummerweise habe ich vorn unten noch eine Reihe Muttern quer, mit der Apple die 2 Gehäuseteile miteinander verbindet. Im Bild 3 unten die 2 "Pipse". Die rauben mir etwas die Flexibilität. Ich hab aber eben noch mal genau nachgemessen. Gehäusetiefe ist 46cm. Geht also noch etwas mehr rein als ich anfangs dachte. Ich war immer vorsichtig wegen der Rundungen. Jedenfalls passt ein 40cm langer Radi genau rein (hinter diese Mutternreihe). Anschlüsse dann nach hinten.  Also so wie Du gesagt hast.

[quatsch gelöscht]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Tjo - diese handwerkliche Kleinigkeiten sind oft das größte Hinderniss für Wakü-Interessierte. Es braucht für Elektronikfreaks einige Zeit, bis sie realisieren, dass Hammer, Säge, Wasserpumpenzange und 18er Schlüssel durchaus in ein PC-Werkzeugkit passen 

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich vorher mal bei z.B. Aquatuning nachfragen. Wir haben hier ja extra nen Supporthread von denen und in der Vergangenheit wurden da z.T. auch Detailmaße erfragt und beantwortet. Mal die Kammerlänge an einem Radi messen ist vielleicht gerade so drin. (erspart denen im Worst Case ja auch eine Rücksendung nicht passender Ware)

Was du auf alle Fälle im Hinterkopf behalten solltest: Dir bleibt immer die Möglichkeit, die Lüfter zwischen Radiator und Gehäuse zu setzen. Dann brauchst du nur 36cm Grundfläche und die Rundungen spielen in 2,5cm Höhe vermutlich keine Rolle mehr. Die Temperatureinbußen bei dieser Montageweise liegen normalerweise im 0,1K Bereich, kein großes Thema also.
(die bislang geplante Bauweise hat aber den netten Vorteil, dass der Austrittskegel der Lüfter dir jede Menge Luft auf die ggf. warmen Bauteile im CPU-Umfeld schleudert, also prinzipiell zu bevorzugen)


----------



## Andres (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

habe folgenden Warenkorb soeben bestellt:

Aquatuning - Schweiz - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## Andres (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

Ich habe noch mal gründlich nachgemessen und mir eine Variante überlegt, die ich jetzt bauen werde. Siehe Bild. Entspricht dem Warenkorb. Jetzt allerdings mit 280er in der Front! Genau wie Du beschrieben hast mit Lüfter in die Mitte. Dadurch wird vieles einfacher und eben der 280er Radi möglich. Ich denke mit dem mehr an Geräusch von den Frontlüftern werde ich durch entsprechend geringere Drehzahl fertig.

Es fehlt noch ne Lüftersteuerung (wird mal Aquaero 5.0). Jetzt erstmal direkt und passiv geregelt.

Ob die Pumpe bleibt wird sich zeigen. Durch diese Bauweise entfällt ja ggf. der Plattformbau für die Pumpe. Die X2O passt genau noch hinter den 360er in die Lücke.


----------



## Andres (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*

So die Bestellung ist verbaut  Hier das Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es hat alles reingepasst, sogar mit dem erwartetet Abstand von 1cm zwischen den Radiatoren. Die Temps sind ein Traum. Kann jetzt dauerhaft OCen ohne dass das am Geräuschpegel etwas ändert.

Die Lüfter lassen sich natürlich mit der primitiven Lüftersteuerung nicht besonders weit runterregeln. Drehen immer noch mit ca. 700-900rpm. Trotzdem sind sie sehr leise. Die Pumpe ist auch angenehm, selbst bei 12V. Auf jeden Fall leiser als der ehemalige Luftkühler der Vapor-X. Leider hat die Pumpe einen 4-Pin Molex, den ich noch auf 3-Pin umlöten muss, um die Pumpe an einer Lüftersteuerung zu betreiben.

Mittlerweile habe ich dann doch wieder eine ambivalente Einstellung zu den Schraubverschlüssen. Die ohne Aussensechskant verbauen sich sehr schwer, der Überwurf ist extrem schwer zu montieren. Auch drehen sich die Masterkleer-Schläuche beim Eindrehen zu sehr mit und verdrehen sich dann. Eventuell werde ich die Anschlüsse nochmal ändern auf Tüllen. 11/8 ist eigentlich ok, aber mit Tüllen könnte ich doch dann auch gleich auf 16/10 gehen?

Ich warte nun sehnsüchtig auf das Erscheinen des Aquaero 5.0 LT. Ich frage mich jetzt, wieviele Sensoren und welche ich spendieren sollte. Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen. Da ich bereits 1x CPU auf 99C hatte, weil die Pumpe aufgrund wackeliger Molex-Stecker nicht lief und ich das gerade noch so mitbekommen hatte, wird wohl auch ein Durchflusssensor fällig, um ruhig schlafen zu können. Wieviele Temperatur-Sensoren würdet Ihr sonst so empfehlen? Reicht einer? Braucht es welche für die Luft? Sollte ich den Netzteillüfter auch über das Aquaero steuern? Es ist ja ein semi-passives Seasonic X-750 verbaut, leider läuft der Lüfter immer mal an, und das manchmal recht laut, so dass ich evtl. diesen Schritt tun würde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: Einzelteilecheck für enges Selbstbaugehäuse (PowerMac G5)*



Andres schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich dann doch wieder eine ambivalente Einstellung zu den Schraubverschlüssen. Die ohne Aussensechskant verbauen sich sehr schwer, der Überwurf ist extrem schwer zu montieren.



Mit den gerändelten hab ich leider keine Erfahrung. Die Anschlüsse mit Sechskant verbauen sich problemlos und bei der Mutter kann man ja notfalls auch nachhelfen (zwingend nötig sollte das aber nicht sein)



> Auch drehen sich die Masterkleer-Schläuche beim Eindrehen zu sehr mit und verdrehen sich dann.



Es hilft, wenn man die Schläuche auf der Außenseite anfeuchtet. Zusätzlich kann man sie zeitgleich festhalten oder/und mit einer Vorverdrehung in Gegenrichtung aufstecken.



> Eventuell werde ich die Anschlüsse nochmal ändern auf Tüllen. 11/8 ist eigentlich ok, aber mit Tüllen könnte ich doch dann auch gleich auf 16/10 gehen?



Geschmacks-/Preisfrage. Das installieren und insbesondere das Entfernen von Schläuchen ist bei Tüllen aber auch nicht einfacher.



> Ich warte nun sehnsüchtig auf das Erscheinen des Aquaero 5.0 LT. Ich frage mich jetzt, wieviele Sensoren und welche ich spendieren sollte. Würde mich über Vorschläge freuen. Da ich bereits 1x CPU auf 99C hatte, weil die Pumpe aufgrund wackeliger Molex-Stecker nicht lief und ich das gerade noch so mitbekommen hatte, wird wohl auch ein Durchflusssensor fällig, um ruhig schlafen zu können. Wieviele Temperatur-Sensoren würdet Ihr sonst so empfehlen? Reicht einer? Braucht es welche für die Luft? Sollte ich den Netzteillüfter auch über das Aquaero steuern? Es ist ja ein semi-passives Seasonic X-750 verbaut, leider läuft der Lüfter immer mal an, und das manchmal recht laut, so dass ich evtl. diesen Schritt tun würde.



Einen Wassertemperatursensor brauchst du zum regeln - der Rest ist optional. Ich für meinen Teil will aber messen können, welche Bauteile wie heiß werden.
Steueung des Netzteils dürfte daran scheitern, dass du nicht weißt, welche Komponente bei welcher Temperatur am Limit ist.


----------

